# Recommended Audio Presentation of the Bible?



## ClayPot (Oct 25, 2011)

So I've been looking at various audio presentations of the Bible. I don't like dramatic ones (light music and forceful reading are fine, but no Hollywood productions). I'm not a fan of the Listener's Bible by Max MacLean (regardless of translation; he reading speed is inconsistent, has awkward pauses, weird pronunciation, etc.. I'm sure he's a nice guy though). What version's audio presentation of the Scriptures would you recommend?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 25, 2011)

esvbible.org

It's not search friendly outside of finding the books and chapters of the bible, but the audio is great!


----------



## nicnap (Oct 25, 2011)

Alexander Scourby is the best of all the readers. I could listen to him read for hours on end. So, get Scourby's reading of the KJV.


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 25, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> esvbible.org
> 
> It's not search friendly outside of finding the books and chapters of the bible, but the audio is great!



Thanks Bryan. I've actually been using that for my devotions in the morning (we have a newborn and that is the easiest way to "read" the Bible). I've really enjoyed David Heath.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




nicnap said:


> Alexander Scourby is the best of all the readers. I could listen to him read for hours on end. So, get Scourby's reading of the KJV.



Thanks Nicholas. That seems to be a popular choice. Having only heard a few of the little previews, why do you feel Scourby is the best?


----------

